# New "high end" project. Peerless & vifa



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

Im starting an new high end speaker project.
The components im using is vifa xt19 tweeters, peerless hds exclusive 4" mid and peerless hds exclusive 8" midbass. For the sub, ill use an seas CA26RFX.
What box size on the 4" and 8" would you use? ported/closed?
and what x-over values? im thinking about 200hz between the mid and midbass, and 3,5khz? between the mid and tweeter..


----------



## DasBot (Jun 1, 2008)

I'd recommend a little higher xo point for the mids. You can always experiment with 6db slopes. Remember it's not the numbers when it comes to passives, it's the ear that tells you when it's right.
400hz and up for the mid, no need for a port at that frequency. Keeps it nice and tight. tweeter, play with different slopes and xo points. Rule is one octave above the Fs for tweeters and mids.
midbass 400hz to 80Hz, you want to give it a couple of octaves to play with. Will this be a wmtmw or wwmtm or wwmmt?


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

this project have been on hold for a while, and i dont know when i got time to start this project, but someday it will! 
The main problem i had was the sidemounted woofers, that needed lower xo points to sound good, lower than 400 as you recomend. But i dont know yet if ill use this or go front mounted instead. 
Its going to be an wmt speaker, and im only going to use one woofer and mid.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

something along the lines of these ?

http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/woodies/index.cfm


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

thanks for the tip, but i dindt like the design.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.visaton.de/en/bauvorschlaege/3_wege/566/index.html


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

i like more the looks of usher, sons faber etc..
I also liked these. kind of burmester style
http://www.visaton.de/en/bauvorschlaege/3_wege/808/index.html


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

hc_TK said:


> Im starting an new high end speaker project.
> The components im using is vifa xt19 tweeters, peerless hds exclusive 4" mid and peerless hds exclusive 8" midbass. For the sub, ill use an seas CA26RFX.
> What box size on the 4" and 8" would you use? ported/closed?
> and what x-over values? im thinking about 200hz between the mid and midbass, and 3,5khz? between the mid and tweeter..


I would ditch the HDS 8" midbass or the CA26RFX - a properly designed ported box for the 8" driver should give you usable sound down to 40hz. Unless you can provide me with an independently-sourced frequency response graph, THD graph, and waterfall chart I can't give you much useful information, but I would recommend a crossover point of at least 600hz to either of those two drivers with the mid used in an extremely well-braced sealed enclosure. 

Do you have any speaker design software? If you do not, you really ought to use someone else's design - a good crossover can get better sound out of $50 worth of drivers than a bad crossover out of $1,000 worth of Accutons and Scan-Speaks.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

it is going to be a 3-way speaker with the 8" peerless drivers. If im going to use the seas sub, it will be large vented box for movies etc, not music. 
i do have speaker design software, but not passive x-over software. But i can get someone to make that for me, so thats no problem. 
I would guess about 400hz would be a suitable xo-point, but this depends on the construction wich i dont know how will be yet.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

Unless you really know how to design crossovers, including impedance flattening networks, notch filters, and baffle step compensation, it may be a futile attempt.

Crossovers can get pretty tricky.. a lot more so than car audio xovers. Of course you can always just pick the crossover settings and EQ the peaks and dips out of the FR to get a flat response, and play with the crossover settings (slope, frequency, phase) until you get the desired sound. All that would be active though.. I'd prefer to have it all done passively for home.


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

hc_TK said:


> it is going to be a 3-way speaker with the 8" peerless drivers. If im going to use the seas sub, it will be large vented box for movies etc, not music.
> i do have speaker design software, but not passive x-over software. But i can get someone to make that for me, so thats no problem.
> I would guess about 400hz would be a suitable xo-point, but this depends on the construction wich i dont know how will be yet.



That Seas driver is a woofer, not a sub. 

I would strongly recommend using a preexisting design. A well-designed $300 2-way like the Modula MT will sound spectacular if built properly.


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

There is a gentlemen by the name of Roman Bednarek of RJBaudio.com.

Check his website. I have built the Alpheus MKII which uses the speakers you have listed except for the woofer. In his design, he used a Seas L22 8".

Very good design and he actually has a revised crossover but I haven't been able to modify. 

http://www.rjbaudio.com/AlpheusMkII/alpheusmkii.html

Peace.


----------

